# PDF forms



## Oko (Apr 20, 2010)

Could people kindly share their experience in filling in PDF forms? I am an OpenBSD so Acrobat 8.0 and above is not an option for me. In general I use mupdf to see pdf documents. I do have xpdf installed on my desktops as Xfig dependency but non of these two viewers can edit PDF forms. I am looking for a simple solution.


I do not use Scribus so I am curious how good is Scribus in creating those PDF 
forms i.e. embedding Java Script into PDF.

Thank you.
OKO

P.S. Is PDF edit getting any better to use. I recall it was a nightmare to use?


----------



## phoenix (Apr 20, 2010)

Okular (from KDE4) and KPDF (from KDE3) work nicely with all the PDF forms I've used.

The PDF import extension for OpenOffice.org should work as well.  It will open the PDF as a Draw document with text boxes.  Just edit the spaces needed, and "Export as PDF".


----------



## Oko (Apr 20, 2010)

phoenix said:
			
		

> Okular (from KDE4) and KPDF (from KDE3) work nicely with all the PDF forms I've used.
> 
> The PDF import extension for OpenOffice.org should work as well.  It will open the PDF as a Draw document with text boxes.  Just edit the spaces needed, and "Export as PDF".



KDE4 is not ported to OpenBSD because it requires GCC version 4.xxx which can not bootstrap itself on OpenBSD (read GCC is broken on OpenBSD). KPDF from KDE3 is marked broken for a long time. I do not know why since I do not use it.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 20, 2010)

Oko said:
			
		

> I do not use Scribus so I am curious how good is Scribus in creating those PDF forms i.e. embedding Java Script into PDF.


The guy that though it would be a neat idea to have active content inside PDF should have been shot a long time ago x(


----------



## Beastie (Apr 20, 2010)

Agreed.

Here's my revolutionary method of filling forms:
1. File > Print ;
2. take pen, hold steadily ;
3. fill form.


----------



## Zare (Apr 20, 2010)

Actually, Adobe Reader just got the trophy of being world's most exploited application.

- active content / javascript / embedded internet communication / remote-desktop alike features !?

Gimme a break, i want to read a f'king book. If all those eGovernments want lame computer users to fill out forms, why didn't they do a webapp, you fill in stuff and then you click OK and then it generates printable layout, and you just hit the print command in your favorite browser.


----------

